# New Idea 5407 Disc Mower Blades Hitting



## Greystone (May 19, 2010)

Hello All,
I have a New Idea 5407 disc mower (red) that has one of the blades on the unit hitting the unit beside it. The units appear to be in time(180 degress opposite), but there is a lot of play in the unit that is hitting. Not sure if there is excessive wear on the gears as I haven't checked it out yet. I am wondering if there are shims present that will enable you to reset the mesh of gears to perhaps tighten up the play? Thanks.


----------



## HayTech1 (Sep 3, 2009)

The 5407 is actually made in Italy by Lely. I was unable to find a viable solution for the same problem. I have one I use for mowing the grass around the fence lines on the pivot corners and edges. Trying to shim inside the gearbox would be very difficult and time consuming and almost imposible to time. The cost of rebuilding the gearbox was more than I paid for the machine (auction). Now I just let her tick away knowing it will blow up some day and be scrap iron.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I guess you have the right blades on the mower. We had a dealer sell us the wrong blades for a Vicon mower several years ago and it left unmowed strips between the discs. I called the dealer and he said we had the right blades even though I told him the new blades appeared to be shorter than the old. I had to go to Tractor Supply and matched up a old blade with what they had and problem solved. If nothing else grind off a little from the ends of the blades on the two disc that the blades are hitting before it tears up something. You might be able to find a blades that are a little shorter to take care of the problem. We had a friend get killed by a disc mower knife blade that broke off and hit him in the face and they found the blade in his brain. I wouldn't want to be around that thing if the blades are hitting could break a piece off and hit you. Would be like getting shot.


----------



## cmsc (Feb 14, 2010)

i would have to say that its not timed right. You might of hit something causing the one module to jump time.each disc module should be 90 degrees to the other one. blades should never hit. check the timing on it.


----------



## Greystone (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a (worn-out when I got it) JD 926 MO-CO that did the same thing on the far end- 2 blades would clash. I had to take one of the 'turtles' off & fund that even tho there are 4 holes in it, they are set so there is just a little difference for the timing by turning the holes in that turtle around 180*-- just enough they don't hit any more.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah the 3309 is also not perfectly reversible, there is a common interference when its reassembled wrong. I haven't torn into mine yet.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

There may be a twisted hex shaft between the cells that are hitting.


----------



## Greystone (May 19, 2010)

Just to give an update. The hex shaft was twisted between the units. As a matter of fact, it was so twisted that it would not slide out. Had to disassemble between units and then saw through the shaft. The mower is now working well. Thank you Mike120.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

So you're saying the knife is hitting the cutterbar. What about a set blade with less twist? I know some brands are available with 7 or 14 degree twist or something like that. Less twist should give you more clearance.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> So you're saying the knife is hitting the cutterbar. What about a set blade with less twist? I know some brands are available with 7 or 14 degree twist or something like that. Less twist should give you more clearance.


He's saying knives from neighboring discs are hitting each other. If they were hitting the cutterbar, the solution is to put them in the vise and give them a solid whack. New degree of twist instantly. (Or an adjustable wrench with a pipe on works pretty well too if you don't feel like removing them)

[this is not the "true" solution. But it works in the short term]


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I read it all wrong, not been a good day. I thought it was hitting the cutterbar.


----------

